# frame building - customized steel gravel bike



## lvhdds (Jan 9, 2014)

In the bike shops my dream wasn´t available yet. So I built it on my own 









I posted the full story already here:
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/custom-builders/frame-building-my-first-gravel-bike-351303.html


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

I am a cross bike rider myself. The weight difference between a good steel off-road unsuspended bike and an Al or Carbon bike is too small to make any performance difference and the steel bike properly made is FAR more reliable than Carbon. So far my aluminum bikes have been reliable but they are noisy.

Building the frame yourself allows you to set it up with good cable and hose runs and I suggest using the geometry off of very good bikes such as the Colnago cross bike. |Watching them use the same bike used in cross races in trials demonstrates that they hit the geometry dead on.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Tom Kunich said:


> the steel bike properly made is FAR more reliable than Carbon



Rutt Row...



Where is that pop corn gif when I need it....


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

Just to make this a little clear for people that are too near sighted: I have personally been severely injured by the failure of a carbon fork. I have seen two road carbon frames broken. And my cousin who is a small guy that isn't an insane rider tells me that he has broken three MTB frames and when questioned he reported to me the manner in which they failed was identical to the failure mode of the road bikes that I inspected.

But of course people that have been riding for six weeks know better than the rest of us.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

That bikes looks awesome!
I think you nailed it with the disc brakes and 1x drive train! 
Steel is Real!


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

Well, remember that first time is rarely the charm. Let's see what he has to say after a year or two


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Tom Kunich said:


> Well, remember that first time is rarely the charm. Let's see what he has to say after a year or two


Pin point if you would as to what aspect your comment is aimed? Steel, or the 1X, other?? Thanks


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

I suggest you take a course in English so that you can understand postings.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Tom Kunich said:


> I suggest you take a course in English so that you can understand postings.



Really, I think I will just log off to avoid further douchebaggery for a while.

Have a happy new year jerk!

As usual, you have it all wrong. You are ignored, and I nearly never use that option here. Just with a few idiots. I am near 60 years old, sorry I forgot to check with you before I put up a profile pic my grand kid gets a kick out of.


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

You, your Avatar from some 14 year old and your inane comments will be sorely missed.


----------

